# Not really a flaming but......



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

....stuck Pink Floyds 'wish you were here' on again after i dont know how long...... fuck me what an album...... i mean, what a fucking legendary fuckin corker of an album.....

There, just wanted to say that. 
Cheers

(just wish i had 'an herbal woodbine' right now...)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yeah Pink Floyd are ok but nothing compared to The Jam 

"Best Band In The Fucking World" John Weller


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Your both wrong... nothing beats N Dubz last album


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Your both wrong... nothing beats N Dubz last album


Yeaaaa boiiii :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

WYWH has got to be their best!  
Saw them do this album on the Animals Earls Court gig back in.... whenever..coff...

Blew me away then --- still does.

If 'Shine On' doesn't raise the hair on the back of your neck, you are probably dead.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Fucking hell this froum is showin its' age. :lol: :lol: :lol: bunch of fucking hippies.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I appreciate all music. 

From Floyd to Fabio and Grooverider.
From Genesis to Jamie Woon. (Look him up young'n! Great dubstep! :lol: )
From Yes to Dave Seaman and some of the old Global Underground mixes.

Gotta diversify!! :wink:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm only pullin yer leg............oh shit, i think it just came off. :lol:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Pink floyd Comfortably numb the sound track of my hazzy youth and my god I enjoyed every second of it


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Gforce said:


> Pink floyd Comfortably numb the sound track of my hazzy youth and my god I enjoyed every second of it


Claaasssss.... wont ask what the haze was..... :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dave Gilmour.

Not one of the guitarists I think of when I think of the world's greatest guitarists, yet he should be in everyone's top ten. Not a shredder, just a brilliant and imaginative tunesmith. 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

antcole said:


> ....stuck Pink Floyds 'wish you were here' on again after i dont know how long...... fuck me what an album...... i mean, what a fucking legendary fuckin corker of an album.....
> 
> There, just wanted to say that.
> Cheers
> ...


yea buddy,, great band,, it is a sad reflection and no doubt an effect of the dumbing down of society in general , when some people even compare some of those other bands to Pink Floyd ,,ok, the Jam were not bad,, but not rrally the same league,,,,( the others , i have not even heard of ,, oo   oops )


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

antcole said:


> ....stuck Pink Floyds 'wish you were here' on again after i dont know how long...... fuck me what an album...... i mean, what a fucking legendary fuckin corker of an album.....
> 
> There, just wanted to say that.
> Cheers
> ...


Agree with you wrt pink floyd, and I do love wish you were here. I was actually listening to the Wall in the car the other day, I know it has its knockers but fuck me its good.

Got to admit I love Floyd, but love Zeppelin more 

And as for Nilesong, I am a proper old skool raver mate, Hacienda, Cream, Golden, Bowlers 
Sasha,Digweed, Vertigo, Welly, Mike Stewart, blah blah blah. Fabio and Grooverider were a bit OTT for me, I bet u love ratty and the rat pack too!


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

God matt b mate your bringing back some memories there wheres my glow sticks white rez gloves and whistle and I'm ready to go haha :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Gforce said:


> God matt b mate your bringing back some memories there wheres my glow sticks white rez gloves and whistle and I'm ready to go haha :lol:


Whats yer name, where do you come from and what have you had?


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

The true ravers greeting haha love it!

Fubar 

Was that a speckled camel I just saw walking by :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

no one has mentioned shawaddy waddy?..........................ok i'll get me coat and bugger off :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> no one has mentioned shawaddy waddy?..........................ok i'll get me coat and bugger off :lol: :lol:


Let's go for a little walk.... under the moon of love


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

The cat crept in...... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

seeeeeeee you all know them!! have to admit james i do have snap album in the car 8)


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> seeeeeeee you all know them!! have to admit james i do have snap album in the car 8)


Haha rhythm is a dancer


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Matt B said:


> antcole said:
> 
> 
> > ....stuck Pink Floyds 'wish you were here' on again after i dont know how long...... fuck me what an album...... i mean, what a fucking legendary fuckin corker of an album.....
> ...


Too right mate.... same as that with Led Zep..... and the inevitable 80s/90s dancing like a loon runnin on the spot in a hi-viz vest with eyes like Pokemon..... should have known better but didnt..... thank fuck!
Anyway, this is for you Matt B.......


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Right, bear with me on this one.

While we are on the subject of music, I flicked onto the comedy prom last week ( I know, I know) but i flicked straight into Beardyman doing his set and he was friggin awesome.

For those who dont know about this guys amazing talent please watch


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Amazing can't wait to show this to a few mates going to track this guy down and go see him!!

The lass in the black giving it big licks had me up off my seat 
:lol: :lol: :lol:

Good find mate


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Pure quality


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I knew you guys would love that 

I am also on the lookout for a live gig near me


----------

